# Empty 38 gallon



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

empty 38 gallon...what do I put in it? Any ideas would be apreciated.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you're thinking piranhas then your otions are limited. A sanchezi would be fine in that tank.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Sanchezi or irritans are your only options for life... Maybe pristos or something outside the serrasalmus or pygocentrus fam.


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Sanchezi or irritans are your only options for life... Maybe pristos or something outside the serrasalmus or pygocentrus fam.


no i was talking any ideas period.


----------



## johnfranks (Jan 5, 2009)

Whats the dimensions?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

don't see many wimpel piranhas around.

Irritans would be awsome.


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> don't see many wimpel piranhas around.
> 
> Irritans would be awsome.


how many could i put in there? I am only familiar with pygos


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ammo5254 said:


> don't see many wimpel piranhas around.
> 
> Irritans would be awsome.


how many could i put in there? I am only familiar with pygos
[/quote]

As juveniles, wimpels can be kept in small groups. Adults have to be kept solitary. 
Irritans have to be kept solitary, though one member had success for a good stretch of time keeping two together. I wouldn't recommend it if its your first go at keeping serra's.


----------

